# Projector Dropout



## gaileyhometheatre (May 21, 2014)

I have an Apple TV connected to an Integra DHC 80.3 connected to a Samsung UA55 ES7100 and a Panasonic Projector PT AE8000 all by HDMI cables. The Apple TV played on the TV works perfectly. When playing on the Projector I am getting intermittent dropouts, maybe once or twice every couple of hours. Both picture and sound are lost. The display on the Integra goes blank suggesting it is not getting a signal. I have tried replacing cables, and the projector but no change. I would greatly appreciate if someone could give me so help to track down this fault.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Is the Integra connected to both the TV and projector at the same time, and if so, how? 

How long is the HDMI cable to the projector? 

What type of cable is it? (Looking for wire gage, active vs passive, etc.)

Welcome to the wonderful world of HDMI. Yes, it's terrible, and we are stuck with it.


----------



## gaileyhometheatre (May 21, 2014)

Gazoink
Thanks for looking at this. The answer to your questions are as follows:
1. Both TV and Projector are connected by HDMI. The Integra has dual outputs and while both can be used simultaneously the are only ever used independently.
2. The HDMI cable to the projector is 5 meters or 16 feet in length and runs thru the ceiling.
3. The HDMI cable is a Kordz EVO solid core flat passive cable.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

These kinds of HDMI issues are some of the hardest to track down, especially without any sort of test equipment. 

Try disconnecting the TV so that only the projector is driven by the AVR and see if your glitch goes away. 

Does this happen only with Apple TV, or will any source produce the glitch?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like hdcp issues or your onkyo is bad. 

Binary exclusion will help isolate the problem. 
Connect your video source directly to the display. Does it fail?
Connect your video source directly to the projector.
does it fail?
Connect your video source through the AVR to the display (HDMI out 1)
Does it fail?
Connect your projector to hdmi1 out. 
Does it fail?
Connect your display to HDMI out2. 
Does it fail?
Connect your projector to HDMI out2. 
Does it fail?

Now connect your display back to HDMI out1 with HDMI out2 still connected to the projector. 
Does it fail? (It should since that is your issue currently)

If the issue only happens with two displays them it's HDCP or the onkyo. 

If the issue only happens with the projector it's the projector. 

If the issue only happens on HDMI out 1/2 it's the AVR. 

Good luck. Troubleshooting is a pain.


----------



## gaileyhometheatre (May 21, 2014)

Mr Rabbit hanks for the reply. The answers to your questions are:
Connect video source directly to projector does it fail - don't know but it does fail on a different projector in exactly same way. Only commonality is both projectors are Panasonic but not same model.
Connect video source to TV does it fail - no.
Connect video source to Projector through either HDMI output 1 or 2 - fails on both.
Connect video source to Projector through HDMI Out 1 with no connection to HDMI Out 2 - still fails.
This happens when video source is either Apple TV, PS3 and Panasonic Blu-ray.
Failure is also incredibly consistent. Nothing happens for circa one and half hours into movie then picture fails on two successive occasions for about 3 seconds each about 1 minute apart then resumes without further interruption for another one and half hours.
This is the second DHC 80.3 to behave in exactly the same way as the first unit was replaced under warranty. While I was waiting for the replacement unit I had access to a DHC 9.9 which operated flawlessly in the same setup.
Have since learned from local Integra distributor that the DHC 80.3's are known to have a faulty DSP chip but they are not sure if this could be causing problem. Does anyone know if this might be the issue.


----------



## gaileyhometheatre (May 21, 2014)

Just in case anyone else ever experiences this most annoying problem I thought I would post that at long last I have a solution. Appears the problem related to the splitter in the Intergra Processor. If I bypass this and connect the HDMI out to an external ($150) splitter and then connect the projector and the TV to the splitter, no more dropouts! Does not say much about the splitter in the $3000 Integra Processor.


----------

